# Resizen von Polygonen.



## Gast (7. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geschickten Art, Polygone zu vergrößern, bzw. zu verkleinern.
Nehmen wir an, wir haben ein Rechteck vorliegen und auch die entsprechende Ecke, an der die Aktion durchgeführt werden soll und natürlich auch die Maus-Abstandsänderung.
Wie bekommt man das jetzt geschickt hin, das Rechteck zu vergrößern?
Ok, beim Rechteck ist das ja noch relativ einfach, also ich würde jetzt einfach wenn ich in einer Ecke bin den entsprechenden Eckpunkt und den nächsten bzw. letzten Punkt nehmen und dann ensprechend wie man das kennt vergrößern - bei den Fällen, das man im Norden, Süden, etc. ist  muss man dann dementsprechend nur die zwei nächsten Punkte nehmen und die mitbewegen...

Hrm, ich denke der Text ist etwas wirr...naja, mir geht es nur darum, ob es evtl. eine leichte Methode gleich allgemein für Polygone zum vergrößern, bzw. skalieren gibt..?
Also eibt es da evtl. irgendwelche Algorithmen, die man kennen sollte?


Wäre über jede Hilfe sehr erfreut.

Grüße, Gast.


----------



## Oxygenic (8. Jan 2005)

Von welcher API sprichst du? Java 3D? Java 2D?


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Jan 2005)

Mich würde interssieren wie du das in Java2D löst, habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich berechne momentan die einzlenen Punkte des Polygon selber neu, aber das ist mir zu langsam.


----------

